# Can I feed All Stock/Sweet mix for a day or 2?



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm running out of Layer Crumbles, can I feed my chickens and ducks some All Stock (like Sweet mix) for a day or 2?
Not so much worried about nutrition since it's a day or 2 , they also free range a few hrs. 
Thanks!


----------



## Uncle JD (Dec 1, 2010)

Shalom ufo chris,

You can feed it to them. They will love it. It will not hurt them. But, it may give them a case of runny nasty poop. Are you just feeding it until you can get poultry pellets or crumbles? I fed it to mine a coupla years ago, and they absolutely went crazy for it. But, the result was a disgusting mess. Hope this helps.

Blessings,

jd


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

I do not know if you are out of chicken food yet , but if not mix some of the other feed in with what you got left----that way they will not have a total change with their food. If you are completely out of chicken food----Feed them till you get some more.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Is it a "wet" feed? That is, does it have a significant amount of molasses? A big wallop of sugar can mess with the natural balance of bacteria in their crop.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Yes, if you can, mix it. Otherwise, start them out slow by feeding them a smaller amount 2x per day, or just let them free range more and cut feed back a little bit. The problem is not that the sweet feed is bad for them for a short time, the problem is the fast drastic change. That being said, chickens (at least mine) rarely exhibit digestive upset from change in feed... So you're likely to be just fine. Mine tend to be able to go from rich scraps to their regular feed depending on what's available for us to feed.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

LOL I feed cow feed to mine. They pick out what they like best, the corn, and they get around to the pellets when they want to. They would rather eat the cracked corn that passes through the steers before the fresh pellets.

I think of this when I'm eating eggs for breakfast.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

LOL Bret.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

You can feed them oatmeal if you have it in the house. I also feed them canned vegetables that have expired...as in way expired.


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

I like the comment about them picking corn out of the steer poo. My chickens see our horses poop and go running right to it to see if there are any undigested goodies! Kinda gross but that's the cycle of things I guess. LOL

Mine will steal sweet feed when I fed it to horses. It never hurt them.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks guys!
Yes I feed them leftovers or old fruit and stuff a lot so they are used to different stuff.
The ducks go in my calf creep feeder when there is feed in it .
I was just wondering if it could actually be bad for them. 
And no ,it's not the real sweet stuff.
So I do have a little layer and I will mix it.
I just don't get a chance to get some till Wed. but would make a special trip if I have to.
Thanks all!


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

I take it you are in a pinch to get to town. At happens to me a bunch. My hens sneak sweet feed on occasion. They like it and it doesn't seem to harm them. I wouldn't worry about it for a day or two.(sort of like me and fast food)


----------



## MvLittrell (Oct 19, 2012)

We raise game chickens and farm chickens and we switch our food around every few months. We'll feed cracked corn in the winter and laying pellets in the spring but we occasionally switch to all stock. We use it as long as it doesn't have to much molasses in it, we can buy kinds that don't have any in it. It won't hurt them though, and it will fill them up good too. Ours love it!


----------

